# CPT Code for Repair of Corrugator Muscle



## klobo (Feb 21, 2011)

Surgeon does following procedure:

Repair of Corrugator Muscle, right side of face.

Description: .... The corrugator muscle on the rt side of the face was found to be split 
and severely traumatized.  We proceeded to reconstruct it in multiple layers to repair the 
damage done by the accident...

What is the correct CPT code for this procedure???

thx
ken lobo


----------



## surgonc87 (Feb 23, 2011)

Report complex repair by location...


----------

